# Hey guys



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Whatsup? I'm 13 and have been snowboarding since I was in 2nd grade so I guess like 8. I do it all on the mountain but I'm much more into park. And I hope to learn alot and hope this is a good forum too.


----------

